
The Paranoid's Bible Infosec Guides - CM30
https://paranoidsbible.tumblr.com/infosec
======
CM30
Not sure what others think here, but I thought it was an interesting
collection of tips for people trying to be avoid being doxed online, or who
wanted to keep nosy companies and social media mobs out of their personal
life.

There's also quite a bit about how you can not only keep your information
secret, but seed the internet with fake information to throw people off and
lead them up the wrong tree:

[https://paranoidsbible.tumblr.com/post/162576936634/uncle-
da...](https://paranoidsbible.tumblr.com/post/162576936634/uncle-daddys-big-
book-of-deception-20)

Also interesting to read this story about someone who did something similar:

[https://medium.com/@mombot/zachattack-how-i-tricked-anti-
har...](https://medium.com/@mombot/zachattack-how-i-tricked-anti-harassment-
advocates-into-doxing-me-4d9f055e2738)

Basically, they made a bunch of fake accounts which they pretended were
'secret', and filled them with details confirming their enemies every
suspicion (in this case, cause they were conservative, the profiles featured a
young, white hipster guy from an upper class background). Then all they had to
do was watch their rivals find the accounts, falsely believed they'd doxed
them and enjoy the fireworks.

There's some interesting stuff there.

